# Renting in Melbourne



## abibroadbent

Hi All

Myself and my partner are planning to emigrate in December from the UK to Melbourne.

Whilst we're hoping to secure work asap we don't want to have to live out of family/friends spare rooms for more than a few weeks 

Has anyone got experience of securing rent without work? My understanding is that most will ask for 6 months upfront or a bond, is this correct? 

Also looking for recommendations of where to live in/around Melbourne! 

Thanks!
Abi


----------



## SoXBoX

abibroadbent said:


> Hi All
> 
> Myself and my partner are planning to emigrate in December from the UK to Melbourne.
> 
> Whilst we're hoping to secure work asap we don't want to have to live out of family/friends spare rooms for more than a few weeks
> 
> Has anyone got experience of securing rent without work? My understanding is that most will ask for 6 months upfront or a bond, is this correct?
> 
> Also looking for recommendations of where to live in/around Melbourne!
> 
> Thanks!
> Abi


Hi Abi,

I emigrated from the UK in September 2017 and am reasonably well settled now. Although I found work remarkably quickly I should hopefully be able to give you an idea of what to expect!

Depending on where your from in the UK, the market here is much friendlier to tenants! I was living in London for a few years before moving over and when I was looking to rent there I had to be ready to pay deposit and first months on the spot. As the population is far less dense here, we have far more choice and private landlords are usually willing to be far more negotiable. (Going through agencies does of course involve going through all the usual red tape). I would expect you should be able to secure a nice place quite quickly providing you can prove you have deposit and a few months rent put aside and pay monthly.

Prices are on about a par with most cities in the UK, the further out you go the cheaper it gets. I'm a single 26 year old male so I like to be fairly close to the action, so I live in St Kilda, it's a bit of a hub for Brits over here as it's the closest place to the city with a beach (Although it's not a spectacular beach!) and is walking distance to Chapel Street. If I was looking to put down some roots I would look at Brighton, Cheltenham & Beaumaris. Really nice suburbs with lovely houses. I would look down the eastern bayside suburbs in general.


----------



## saifalirj

*What is an affordable but safe place to rent in Melbourne?*

I live on the northern end of the Melbourne CBD (the northern end of Elizabeth Street between North Melbourne and Carlton). I also don't have a car, and walk to the Queen Victoria Market tram stop which is in the Free Tram Zone, from where I can get to work in Docklands. I rarely go outside the CBD - I'm a city person, not a suburb or outdoors person. For grocery shopping we go to Coles in Melbourne Central or Woolworths QV.

I'm in a large (by my standard - but I've only been here a bit over a year) 1 bedroom unit; larger than my previous place on Flemington Road North Melbourne. My rent is less than $400/week. When I was looking around the real estate sites, I found others within my $400/month budget inside the CBD.


----------

